# Fungi ID



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

I found this beauty on our last camping trip ... It was under a tree right next to the camper. It was about 14 inches wide and about 8 or so inches high.

I have check my mushroom (and other fungi) books but can't make up my mind. 

Anyone ???


----------



## crabapple (Jan 1, 2012)

Sorry, I do not know this one.
It is a beauty.


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

Looks to me like a Rooting Cauliflower Mushroom, but not quite. You're right, I can't make up my mind either.


----------



## gam46 (Jan 24, 2011)

Beautiful art object; no idea whether it might be good food.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

How about this one ...


----------



## crabapple (Jan 1, 2012)

*Andi said:


> How about this one ...


We called this one smoke bomb as children, way back about the time the wheel was invented.


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

It looks like a species of Puffball Mushroom, there are few that are edible, but I usually don't bother with them. I stick with Meadow Mushrooms, Slippery Jacks, Morels and others.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Yea, it was two very odd shaped puffballs. lol


----------

